
SpaceX Starship Users Guide 1.0 [pdf] - ChuckMcM
https://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/starship_users_guide_v1.pdf
======
ChuckMcM
This is an interesting document. It describes some of the initial payload
capacities expected for Starship. Three things stood out for me;

1) There doesn't seem to be anyway to dump heat. Half the reason had big doors
that opened on its back was to allow it to expose radiators to space.

2) There doesn't seem to be solar panels either. Dragon (crew and cargo)
deploy a set of panels from the "trunk" to provide shipboard power while in
orbit. Where are those on Starship?

3) 100T to LEO in fully usable mode. So you can send a group of 10 - 15 people
into orbit for maybe 2 or 3 days just for the price of fuel and human
consumables? That is pretty amazing.

~~~
nickik
1) Unlike Shuttle they have deep cryo fuel on board, that they can potentially
use for stuff like that. However that is my speculation.

2) Different diagrams have shown it a bit differently. Usually they are shown
coming out of the back of the rocket and then unfolding like a Peafowl. That's
what probably those things between the Vac engines are.

But this is just me guessing.

3) Yes, this should be very possible.

There are so many new things possible its crazy. You could design a costume
interior of the ship and launch that. Like a whole movie set and crew, or
maybe almost like a sports stadium sort of thing for some new space boxing or
whatever.

But if we have more then 100 tons to Orbit, it should start to be possible to
have pretty big LEO hotels/stations for much less cost.

